

Uber Is Raising $1B to Crack China, Soon to Be Its Largest Market Worldwide - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/11/ubers-business-in-china-is-doing-a-lot-better-than-we-thought/

======
MichaelCrawford
I usually get around on the light rail, but I'd like to buy a car soon as I
enjoy wandering around the countryside at night.

Were I to become an Uber driver, would I receive a grant of stock options so
that I'd get some cash out of its eventual IPO, or perhaps were I to hold on
to the stock so as to leave it for the children I hope some day, I can vote at
stockholder meetings?

